# Bolt ios app Streaming Setup Problem



## Jim88 (Jun 9, 2017)

I recently purchased a Tivo Bolt from the company that worked fine for streaming to my iphone and ipad. I was having some picture issues that seemed like they could be hard drive related with the Bolt so Tivo ended up sending me a replacement after attempting a bunch of troublshooting. Now I can't get the new Tivo to stream to the ios app (although it streams fine to my MacBook on tivo.com). Whenever I try the ios Streaming Setup it stops at Step 1: Checking software version and gives the message: Setup Problem. Setup did not complete successfully. Please try again.

The app works fine for listing my shows, setting up recordings, etc.

I have spent close to 3 hours with Tivo tech support this week and they exhausted their trouble shooting manual and Level 2 consultations. They have now elevated the problem to send a message to their software development team but so far that has been a black hole.

Any help would be much appreciated,

Jim

Devices:
Tivo Bolt
iphone 6 (ios 10.3.2)
ipad pro (ios 10.3.2)
Verizon fios modem & wifi router
Asus AC100 wifi router (typically running a second wifi network although I've turned this router off to trouble shoot)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Did you try deleting the app and reinstalling it from the app store? It might be bound to your previous TiVo still.

If you've tried that and it still doesn't work then it could be an issue with the software on the TiVo itself. What version is your TiVo running? Have you tried simply rebooting the TiVo?


----------



## Jim88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Dan203 said:


> Did you try deleting the app and reinstalling it from the app store? It might be bound to your previous TiVo still.
> 
> If you've tried that and it still doesn't work then it could be an issue with the software on the TiVo itself. What version is your TiVo running? Have you tried simply rebooting the TiVo?


Thanks for your response.

I have tried deleting the app and reinstalling it multiple times. No dice. I also have rebooted the tivo a few times and have even reset it to the default options and started over. No luck there either. The tivo is running software version 20.7.1.RC2-USC-11-849.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That is weird. I just reran setup on my Bolt, which is running the same software, and it worked fine.


----------



## heffyj (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm having the same issue as Jim and can't figure out a solution to this issue. No number of app reinstalls, Tivo force connections and restarts, and hours of tivo phone support have been able to resolve issue. Here is excerpt from an email I sent Tivo Margret concerning this issue:

Requested screenshots of Tivo Stream System Information tabs attached (System Time reading of Jan 1970 sticks out).​
Brand new Tivo Bolt 500gb purchased 6/23/17 from Best Buy, location Memphis, TN. Brought home and installed with Comcast CableCard with no issues. Attempted to setup streaming next day with iPhone 7 plus, latest version of iOS got error message "Setup Problem, Setup did not complete successfully. Please try again." Attempted using iPhone 6 and iPad 2 with exact same result. Streaming setup fails every time. iOS devices are able to control Tivo box but unable to complete streaming setup. Additionally, the broadband test appears to pass where after a few seconds screen counting down from 5 appears and cycles over and over.

Attempted streaming to laptop computer tivo online. Streaming to laptop works just fine. No issues.

Thought issue may be something with my network and having a switch between Tivo and wireless access point. I've setup 3 different home networks using Ubiquiti, Netgear, and Linksys both wired and wireless and issue persists.

Based of this guys experience: Bolt ios app Streaming Setup Problem where streaming worked on his Bolt before he got a replacement, I purchased a new Bolt on 6/30/17 thinking it may be a hardware issue. (Purchased from same store as first Bolt may have been a mistake if I was trying to figure out if it was hardware issue). New Bolt has exact same error messages and problem setting up streaming.

Last night I purchased a Tivo Mini and got it working without issue. I'm working on trying to see if I can find a friend with a compatible android device to try.​
As noted in the email, the system time not being accurate sticks out as a major issue. That time is stagnant and does not change at all. Screenshots of Error message, Main System Information Tab, Service System Information Tab attached.


----------



## heffyj (Jun 26, 2017)

Exchanged Tivo Bolt boxes that were having issues for a new box today. New box was immediately able to work with streaming. Noticed that both boxes that failed to work were both made/assembled 18-May-17 in Mexico. New box made/assembled 12-May-17 worked immediately.


----------



## Linda S Sullivan (Jul 8, 2017)

Just purchased and set up a new Bolt and am having the same streaming set up problem as mentioned by original poster. After 2 calls to Tivo customer support was told this is a known issue with ios devices and supposedly tech support is working on it - no expected due date for resolution though. I bought this box PRIMARILY for the remote stream capability and it doesn't work. Before I box it up and return it before the 30 day return period is up I decided to come to the community to see if there was any discussion about this and voila. Does anyone has any additional insight or suggestions on this issue? Looking at the last post about a box manufactured in Mexico on May 18th not working I checked the one I have and it was manufactured in Mexico on May 17th. Thoughts, ideas, suggestions welcome. I'd really like to keep this because I've been happy with Tivo up to now but not if it's not going to do what it's supposed to.

TIA


----------



## heffyj (Jun 26, 2017)

It is 100% not an issue with iOS devices but an issue with the tivo boxes themselves as evidenced by the experiences of Jim and myself. I would strongly suggest working whatever exchange/return and purchase elsewhere options you may have rather than waiting on Tivo to figure this out. The streaming works great and there is no reason you shouldn't be able to enjoy it on your new purchase. If you purchased directly from Tivo and they are refusing to exchange box during your 30 day period, I would pitch an absolute fit about that.


----------



## Linda S Sullivan (Jul 8, 2017)

heffyj said:


> It is 100% not an issue with iOS devices but an issue with the tivo boxes themselves as evidenced by the experiences of Jim and myself. I would strongly suggest working whatever exchange/return and purchase elsewhere options you may have rather than waiting on Tivo to figure this out. The streaming works great and there is no reason you shouldn't be able to enjoy it on your new purchase. If you purchased directly from Tivo and they are refusing to exchange box during your 30 day period, I would pitch an absolute fit about that.


Thanks. After posting I started thinking that I would just send the box back to Tivo and ask for an exchange. If they won't exchange then I'll simply return it to them under the 30 day return policy. The box they sent me isn't performing as promised and they're offering nothing as a solution beyond 'we're collecting the complaints and working on it'. If they won't exchange I'll buy elsewhere and see if I can get another one to work. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## nspring (Jun 19, 2015)

I have the same problem. Manufactured May 17, reconditioned direct from tivo. Sigh.


----------



## Linda S Sullivan (Jul 8, 2017)

Called customer service today and requested an exchange which they didn't want to do, they wanted to give me tech support. Told them I wasn't interested in that option but they wouldn't budge unless I jumped through that hoop and I thought that would be a waste of my time so I told them to send me a return label which they did. It's going back and I'll purchase one someplace else. Hopefully will have better success with another.


----------



## atomicgrom (Jan 24, 2009)

I've been having the same issue. My first Bolt is having no issues streaming (been going strong for over a year), but the second (a refurb purchased with the most recent lifetime transfer deal, manufactured May 22, 2017, in Mexico) will not stream to my iOS devices. I get stuck in the set-up on step 1 checking the software version. The second will, however, stream to my computer, which does lend some credibility that the iOS app could be to blame. I have an older Android device, so I'm going to try the set-up on that if the Tivo app will install on it.

**UPDATE**
Installed the app on my Android device and the streaming setup worked like a breeze. I was able to stream from the second Bolt with no issues. I tried to run the setup on my iOS device, but no such luck. So I uninstalled/re-installed app to see if that would make a difference. It did not. Interestingly, I had issues setting up with the first Bolt and took multiple attempts to complete the set-up.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

atomicgrom said:


> I've been having the same issue. My first Bolt is having no issues streaming (been going strong for over a year), but the second (a refurb purchased with the most recent lifetime transfer deal, manufactured May 22, 2017, in Mexico) will not stream to my iOS devices. I get stuck in the set-up on step 1 checking the software version. The second will, however, stream to my computer, which does lend some credibility that the iOS app could be to blame. I have an older Android device, so I'm going to try the set-up on that if the Tivo app will install on it.
> 
> **UPDATE**
> Installed the app on my Android device and the streaming setup worked like a breeze. I was able to stream from the second Bolt with no issues. I tried to run the setup on my iOS device, but no such luck. So I uninstalled/re-installed app to see if that would make a difference. It did not. Interestingly, I had issues setting up with the first Bolt and took multiple attempts to complete the set-up.


TiVo issued an iOS app update yesterday that said it corrected problems with Bolt streaming. I don't have a Bolt myself so I don't know if it did the job.


----------



## kmilledge (Apr 5, 2008)

UCLABB said:


> TiVo issued an iOS app update yesterday that said it corrected problems with Bolt streaming. I don't have a Bolt myself so I don't know if it did the job.


I've updated the TiVo app on my iPhone and iPad, and I still can't get in-home or out-of-home streaming to work on either device. Anyone else still experiencing problems?


----------



## rmorton4532 (Jul 15, 2017)

kmilledge said:


> I've updated the TiVo app on my iPhone and iPad, and I still can't get in-home or out-of-home streaming to work on either device. Anyone else still experiencing problems?


Same issue here. I just received my new 500GB Bolt Today. Cannot setup streaming on any of my devices (All Apple). All have the latest App Store update. Thinking it may be an issue with the new Bolt. I connected my stand alone TiVo Stream. It has the same issue. I'm presented with Setup Problem on both. I thought it might have something to do with running iOS 11 Public Beta, but I have the same problem on my devices not on beta. I have no Android devices I can test To see if it works.


----------



## AntiPC (Jul 22, 2005)

rmorton4532 said:


> I have no Android devices I can test To see if it works.


I found this thread after trying to set up streaming for my new (30 May 17) Bolt to my android phone.

ETA: Got it working. The phone was on the guest WAP, and Tivo didn't like the firewalling from the rest of the network.


----------



## atomicgrom (Jan 24, 2009)

atomicgrom said:


> I've been having the same issue. My first Bolt is having no issues streaming (been going strong for over a year), but the second (a refurb purchased with the most recent lifetime transfer deal, manufactured May 22, 2017, in Mexico) will not stream to my iOS devices. I get stuck in the set-up on step 1 checking the software version. The second will, however, stream to my computer, which does lend some credibility that the iOS app could be to blame. I have an older Android device, so I'm going to try the set-up on that if the Tivo app will install on it.
> 
> **UPDATE**
> Installed the app on my Android device and the streaming setup worked like a breeze. I was able to stream from the second Bolt with no issues. I tried to run the setup on my iOS device, but no such luck. So I uninstalled/re-installed app to see if that would make a difference. It did not. Interestingly, I had issues setting up with the first Bolt and took multiple attempts to complete the set-up.





UCLABB said:


> TiVo issued an iOS app update yesterday that said it corrected problems with Bolt streaming. I don't have a Bolt myself so I don't know if it did the job.


Still did not work with the updated iOS app.


----------



## ToddGsell (Mar 7, 2011)

I am having similar problems. I recently purchased a reconditioned Bolt from Tivo (date on tag says Jun 13 2017). I am unable to set up streaming to my iOS devices. I can view my recordings from the app and use the app as a remote, but streaming setup fails. I noticed in the app when I look at the streaming system info that the system time is Jan 18 1970.

Troubleshooting with Tivo through chat was unsuccessful. I was told my device would "be put on our list of the affected devices for the issue." I requested a replacement device and was told: "If you wish to have a device replacement, you may give us a call in
877-289-8486 or 877-BUY-TIVO"

I called Tivo to request a replacement. The agent told me this was a "known issue" with iOS devices and that the engineers were working on an update. I will follow up again in a week.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

I just tested in home streaming to my iPad Pro and it worked just fine, both from my Bolt+ and Roamio Plus for info. Not running iOS beta.


Lloyd


----------



## ToddGsell (Mar 7, 2011)

I received an email from Tivo saying my issue had been resolved. The streaming set up without a hitch.


----------



## DaveSD (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm having the same issue while trying to set up in-home streaming on my iPad... "Setup did not complete successfully. Please try again." 
Remote functions all seem to work fine. iOS version updated today, app deleted and reinstalled today, hard reboot of Bolt unit and router did not fix. Attempted stream setup on a different iOS device (iPhone 7) produced same results. Tivo Bolt 1TB 3-Jun-17 made in Mexico, purchased new from Best Buy two weeks ago.
Tech support no help.


----------



## dave31418 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm having the same issue as well. A Brand New Bolt bought from TIVO, not refurbished or anything, yet I'm having the same issue of Streaming Setup failing at "checking software revision". I'd like to know if anyone has had success in getting a replacement that works from TIVO. Mine was made in Mexico as well on 13-July-17. I too have noticed when you go to TiVo Stream System Information it has as system time of Jan 18, 1970. To me that is a big warning flag that something is not right here. Also I was able to setup streaming on an Android table with no issues. I was on the phone with Tech Support for over an hour when I mentioned this. The support person put me on hold and then came back and told me that "This is a known issue with iOS". I asked when I could expect it to be fixed and was told they had been working on it for only 2 weeks. ( August 29th ) That doesn't seem to be the truth because this thread goes back to the beginning of July.


----------



## Tim's bolt (Sep 9, 2017)

I purchased a new bolt 1000gig on 08/29/17 through Amazon and having the same problem as well setting up streaming. After two hours wasted with tech support they finally connected me to level two support that said it is a known issue and they would get back to me. My unit was made in Mexico 03-June-2017. TiVo iOS app version 3.7.7. iPad Ios version 10.3.3. TiVo Bolt firmware 20.7.2.
I can remote control my TiVo from my iPad, so I know they are connected. I have until Sept 24th to return to Amazon and if TiVo does not have a solution by then it is going back.

Update 09/15/17. Tivo tech support contacted me and said they had the problem fixed. They had me reconnect to the TiVo service for firmware update and now it is working. I am now able to stream to all of my IOS devices.


----------



## AlecM (Sep 9, 2017)

ToddGsell said:


> I received an email from Tivo saying my issue had been resolved. The streaming set up without a hitch.


I'm wondering if there's something they can push to the "broken" Tivos to fix the issue, but they're not admitting. I having this problem with my 3 week old Bolt - was just told to call the number and "register" my DVR - let's see if I get an email in a week like you did...


----------



## AlecM (Sep 9, 2017)

ToddGsell said:


> ... I can view my recordings from the app and use the app as a remote, but streaming setup fails. I noticed in the app when I look at the streaming system info that the system time is Jan 18 1970.


By


ToddGsell said:


> I received an email from Tivo saying my issue had been resolved. The streaming set up without a hitch.


Hey Todd - now that it's fixed do you have a 'normal' system time?


----------



## tdavis5788 (Sep 19, 2017)

Just wanted to post that I was having this exact same issue with my Tivo. Purchased in June, appeared to be manufactured in May in Mexico, showed the January 18th 1970 timestamp in system information and every time I tried to set up streaming it stalled on the first step and told me it could not be completed at this time. Multiple reboots of the Tivo and reinstalls of the iOS app didn't work and neither did calling tech support, but a recent update to the app (dated Sept 8th, version 3.7.7) has done it. As soon as the app updated it connected in a snap. Just glad they finally got it fixed. Also, I checked the system time now and instead of something incorrect, it just shows nothing at all (attached).


----------



## YDI99 (Aug 25, 2017)

I am having multiple issues with a Tivo Bolt. I can no longer stream directly to my laptop Live. I now cannot get the TiVo setup on my IOS device, it was previously setup an working perfectly. Both options used to work and now neither do. I am strongly considering finding someone to start a class action suit. None of the featured offered work on the Comcast Platform. Now, the streaming which worked perfectly, no longer works.


----------



## AlecM (Sep 9, 2017)

AlecM said:


> I'm wondering if there's something they can push to the "broken" Tivos to fix the issue, but they're not admitting. I having this problem with my 3 week old Bolt - was just told to call the number and "register" my DVR - let's see if I get an email in a week like you did...


As a follow-up - a week or so later I got a phone call from someone at Tivo who just made sure I'd gone through all the steps - reboot, etc. etc. then said they were still working on it. Just for the heck of it I checked that night and the issue was fixed - so I think they *can* push something out. I was only notified that the case was solved/closed in an email yesterday - so maybe three weeks after the phone call.


----------

